
Stop Brute force attacks in PHP, how to do throttling in PHP - omniceps
http://www.omniceps.com/stop-brute-force-attacks-php-throttling/
======
alexandercrohde
Probably better to do this at the nginx level

~~~
omniceps
Yeah, probably, but sometimes freelancing developers are not provided access
to server resources. It was the same case. And thats why we did this. So it
won't use MySQL and is file based.

